# Code 96116



## sbittar35 (Oct 19, 2008)

For the same date of service I have this two procedures 99242 and 96116 do I use modifier in this case? 
POS is 22, can you help me because Medicare denial my claim.

Thanks,
Silvia


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes, you would need a modifier according to CCI edits it would go on 96116.  You will have to be sure that both codes are supported by the documentation and that the consult meets all the requirments.


----------

